# The old saying "worthless as teats on a boar!" is not true.



## bumpus

.
The old saying "worthless as teats on a boar!" is not true.

People in the know understand that the teats on the boar hog is the most important thing in hog production.

The number of teats on a boar hog determines the number of teats that will be on his daughters born out of his offspring.

The more teats on the boar hog the better.

Many hog raisers will not buy or use a boar hog unless he has at least 14 or more teats.

His daughter will have more teats and will raise more pigs.


bumpus
.


----------



## moopups

Thank you Bumpus, now my day is complete! 

But I am not a hog farmer, I only feed the 9 at the airport.


----------



## uncle Will in In.

The old boar is worth over 20 cents a pound but his teats are priceless. 
Did you ever eat a cracklin that had a teat sticking out on it???


----------



## farmergirl

uncle Will in In. said:


> The old boar is worth over 20 cents a pound but his teats are priceless.
> Did you ever eat a cracklin that had a teat sticking out on it???


No, can't say that I have. Hubby loves the pork cracklins though. Do they actually make them with teats sticking out?


----------



## Gailann Schrader

Yep. And sometimes you'll find bacon with the base of the teat in it...


----------

